# Anonymous stellt Angriffe auf Playstation Network ein



## Newsfeed (7 April 2011)

Man wolle Sonys Kunden keinen Schaden zufügen, heißt es in einer neuen Erklärung der Internet-Aktivisten. Stattdessen suche man andere Ziele bei Sony.

Weiterlesen...


----------

